# anyone tried knolly delirium t frames?



## wixle (Jul 7, 2009)

I just demo'd a small 2009 knolly delirium t frame down Noble Canyon in San Diego and it was a blast! big drops - check, rock gardens - check. The frame is about 10lb, which sounds heavy, but it was easy to maneuver. I am looking for a new heavy-duty all-mountain bike and am strongly considering the knolly delirium t and the giant reign x, both of which I've demo'd so far and loved though they are on different ends of the all-mountain spectrum (reign x0 weighs around 30lb, built up DT is around 35-38lb). Since I shuttled during the demo rides for both frames, I don't have much experience climbing these bikes, however.

I am wondering if any other women have any experience riding the knolly delirium t (or other knolly frames) and can tell me how they stack up to women-specific frames (e.g. transition syren)?


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

First, a little disclaimer - I'm a Knolly fan...and presently own 3 of them (very spoiled!). 

A little while ago, I got the chance to ride an XS delirium (only one made in this size at the moment). I can't recall all the specific parts on it (sorry; if you want, I can find out), but I'm quite sure that it was less than 35 lbs (the build was actually lighter than what I have on my Endorphin!).

I found it to be a very capable bike for whatever I took it down - roots, rocks, steeps, jumps and drops. We were doing shuttles the day I rode it, so I cannot comment specifically on its climbing though I'm confident that it will be a very nimble climber as well (based on my experience with the Endorphin and V-Tach). This same day I actually briefly rode a friends Reign X1 - it was also very capable; for me, the fit on the Delirium was better. I'm hoping I'll get the chance to take it out again...

I own a V-tach and an Endorphin, and a soon-to-be-built Podium. The V-tach (first production run) I use as a freeride/DH/park bike. It's heavy, but excels in steeps, gives me confidence in jumps and drops, and I can still pedal it up most climbs. 

I've had an XS Endorphin for a year now. It's built up on the heavy side as I mostly ride it on the North Shore (and have a light weight hardtail for XC). I've ridden the Endorphin on some of the gnarliest trails we have here, and while I need to choose my line more carefully than on the V-tach, it is also plenty capable. On a road trip through BC last summer, I switched the DH tires for XC ones, and it handled a few all-day all-mountain epic rides very well. Climbing won't be as effortless as on a dedicated XC bike, but it was nimble, and in my opinion, provided the best of both worlds.

Unfortunately, I've never really had the chance to compare to other wsd frames. If you've got any questions about the Knolly bikes, I'm happy to try and answer!

Cheers,
Penny


----------



## wixle (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for your excellent info, Penny! My dilemma over the Reign x and the Delirium T really originates from me not being sure if I want a heavy duty or light AM bike. The 2010 reign x frame is 4lbs lighter than the 2009 delirium! But I love the delirium suspension design, both for descending and for technical climbing. I am riding a super-XC bike right now - a Specialized Stumpjumper hardtail - but I'm a downhiller at heart. 

Before reading your post, I actually started playing around with the idea of an Endorphin as a happy medium between the Reign x and the delirium t. There is an inch drop in rear suspension, but it sounds like you are able to ride pretty technical terrain just fine! I believe the best way to make a bike versatile is to have two wheelsets, and it's great to hear that you've had success in this department with the Endorphin! Any chance you could post your bike build? I'm really interested in knowing if you went for the adjustable fork on this frame.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

wixle said:


> Thanks for your excellent info, Penny! My dilemma over the Reign x and the Delirium T really originates from me not being sure if I want a heavy duty or light AM bike. The 2010 reign x frame is 4lbs lighter than the 2009 delirium! But I love the delirium suspension design, both for descending and for technical climbing. I am riding a super-XC bike right now - a Specialized Stumpjumper hardtail - but I'm a downhiller at heart.
> 
> Before reading your post, I actually started playing around with the idea of an Endorphin as a happy medium between the Reign x and the delirium t. There is an inch drop in rear suspension, but it sounds like you are able to ride pretty technical terrain just fine! I believe the best way to make a bike versatile is to have two wheelsets, and it's great to hear that you've had success in this department with the Endorphin! Any chance you could post your bike build? I'm really interested in knowing if you went for the adjustable fork on this frame.


I don't know if you'll consider the 2010 Delirium, it's about 1 lbs lighter than the previous model. While weight is important, I don't think that it's all that important depending on what you want the bike for, and how the whole package works. I find going further on my Endorphin than a previous Moto Lite I had. I don't know the weight on the Moto Lite, but it sure was lighter than the Endo.

A friend and his wife both have Reign X (maybe 2008 models) and they also love their bikes, so I think you'll choosing between two very good models.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I just built up an Endorphin. Second ride is today. I ADORE it. I knew what I wanted (I had ridden a few demos extensively, until I sold them out from under me) and I wanted that bike! I ride and race singlespeed so I needed a bike that could climb. I believe that the two systems that climb the best is Knolly's and the DW link. As far as handling, this was the best bike for me. It's so smooth and agile on the downhills and it's amazing in the techy climbs. That being said, I have not ridden the Delirium, but I have ridden it's big sister, the V-Tach. The V-tach was a heavy beast, but it handled amazingly well when I pointed it downhill in Whistler.


----------



## wixle (Jul 7, 2009)

What a beautiful build!! Thanks so much for posting the beautiful pictures! Who knew knollys could look so feminine? What were your thoughts on rear and front shock selection? I want to go with an air rear shock, but haven't yet looked into the differences between the rp23 and the 5.0. What do you think about the adjustable vs. fixed front fork? Also curious to know how far you feel you can take this frame in terms of technical terrain (drops, etc).


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*Information Direct from Knolly*

Hi wixle!

Thank you for your interest in our products and in particular the Delirium frame!

I'll answer some questions for you regarding our frames and in particular the differences between the 2009 Delirium and the completely revamped 2010 models which just started shipping two weeks ago (mentioned by rzozaya1969 a few posts up). And I'll try and keep the sales pitch to a minimum 

The Delirium is designed as an aggressive All Mountain to full on Free Ride frame. It can be built up lightweight to fill the heavier duty all mountain side of riding, but can also be built into a dedicated free ride frame capable of lift serviced riding as well.

The frame is highly versatile due to it's forward shock mount which features a head angle adjustment cam. This cam allows the frame to be set up with a steeper geometry for more pedaling / climbing days and then relaxed (slacked out) for descent oriented riding.

The 2009 Delirium T frame has been a hugely successful model for Knolly Bikes and we were very concerned when designing the new 2010 frames to ensure that we didn't take away ANYTHING that made the previous generation frames so successful. The new models (again, as rzozaya1969 mentioned) dropped a pound of weight which is certainly important for smaller riders. Additionally, the stand over height on the frames has been improved _drastically_: top tube clearance is about 2" _better_ on a small 2010 Delirium compared to a small 2009 Delirium T and the seat tube is over an inch shorter as well, leading to a lower dropped seat height.

Pedaling dynamics have been improved as well, which increases the frame's all mountain riding capabilities substantially, yet the descending ability has been improved as well. I know this all sounds too good to be true but we have worked really, really hard to make the new 2010 Delirium the most capable and versatile bike in its class available in the market. I'll back up my marketing rhetoric as well and just point you straight to the MTBR reviews for this frame in case you haven't had a chance to read them yet!

http://www.mtbr.com/mfr/knolly/allmtn-full-suspension/delirium-t/PRD_413187_1547crx.aspx#OW

This frame has won "MTBR's Best Of" award as well for the ALL Mountain category at Interbike 2009.

Some things that - in particular the new 2010 model - the Delirium does really well in small sizes which are beneficial to many women riders:

- It uses a low leverage ratio shock: we fit a big 8.5 x 2.5 shock into the frame which is one of the reasons that it feels so, sooo good  Plus, we're able to tune the frame and shock to work well with any range of rider weight, so no matter your weight, you can get a super supple feel on the bike with big hit capability. What I'm saying is that you don't have to sacrifice suspension performance just because the frame is small.
- The frame has great standover, especially the 2010 model, which as I mentioned, is substantially better than the 2009 model in this regard.
- The frame has a full length seat tube, which means that you can raise the seat to a comfortable climbing position and then drop it LOW for your descents.
- The seat tube is designed so that even under full compression you won't have any issues with the tire or rear linkage hitting the seat or the back of the seat tube.
- And you won't have any of the annoying issues that often plague smaller frames, such as rocker linkages hitting seat tube quick releases and such. This frame builds up well in super small or super large sizes.

If you have any questions or concerns regarding the Delirium frame, please don't hesitate to contact us! (and thank you Screampint and mtb_mud_honey for your comments as well!)


----------



## wixle (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks all for the great info! Noel, I think it is awesome that you keep in touch with the forums and are so helpful to those riding or thinking of riding Knolly frames. I am currently riding an XC hardtail and want a full-suspension bike with at least 5.5" of travel, weighing around 30lb, to replace this bike on both the small, local hills and the epic mountains. I think the Endorphine may be more suited to fit these criteria. I'm thinking of the Fox 5.0 DHX shock in the back and am not sure if an adjustable shock in the front is a good idea. I want the bike to climb, but it sounds like at least the Delirium T climbs great with a fixed-length fork. Any women with experience on Knolly's, I'd love to hear your experiences!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

wixle said:


> Thanks all for the great info! Noel, I think it is awesome that you keep in touch with the forums and are so helpful to those riding or thinking of riding Knolly frames. I am currently riding an XC hardtail and want a full-suspension bike with at least 5.5" of travel, weighing around 30lb, to replace this bike on both the small, local hills and the epic mountains. I think the Endorphine may be more suited to fit these criteria. I'm thinking of the Fox 5.0 DHX shock in the back and am not sure if an adjustable shock in the front is a good idea. I want the bike to climb, but it sounds like at least the Delirium T climbs great with a fixed-length fork. Any women with experience on Knolly's, I'd love to hear your experiences!


I don't think that you could get a Delirium weighting 30 lbs, but I'm not sure..


----------



## wixle (Jul 7, 2009)

Penny,

What rear shock do you ride for North Shore? Coil or air?


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

wixle said:


> Penny,
> 
> What rear shock do you ride for North Shore? Coil or air?


Sorry, been hanging out more in the Knolly forum and haven't checked in here lately.

I run a Fox 36 talus up front and the RP23 float for rear shock. Both have worked well for me. I do shorten the travel up for most climbs around here (since most are usually a sustianed pedal up for a bit, followed by a descent).

Other build bits - chromag bar and stem, race face deus cranks, crank bros 50/50 pedals, thompson seat post, Mavic 717 rims, Hugi hubs, Maxxis minions (2.5) for tires, and drive train is a mix of XT/XTR, and magura louise's for brakes.

Cheers!


----------



## wixle (Jul 7, 2009)

*Took the plunge*

Well I've made a few decisions I'm excited about and want to share!

I decided on the small Knolly Endorphine (spitfire blue) with the DHX Fox 5.0 air shock in the back, 2011 Fox 36 Talas in the front (only two settings instead of three for previous models - 160mm and 120mm). Working on choosing between industry-nine enduro hubs/spokes laced to Stans Rims or Hope Pro 2 hubs/DT swiss spokes laced to Stans Rims. I'm going to put and adjustable seatpost on my bike: either Crankbrothers Joplin 4 or KS i950 (the only two options that come in 31.6 diameter without shims). Will probably go SRAM x.0 for rear derailler and casette, x.9 for front derailler and shifters. Either Hope Tech 2 brakes or Formula R1. Race face Atlas AM crankset (rings: 22/32/bash guard) with the bottom bracket swapped out for a Chris King.. whew.... decisions, decisions, decisions.

It struck me that building a bike is somewhat similar to planning a wedding, with less input from others (parents, family) and a lot more fun! Really, any women who have planned a wedding are more than ready to build a bike and should give it a try! I'm having a LOT of fun here!


----------



## mtb_mud_honey (May 31, 2005)

wixle said:


> Well I've made a few decisions I'm excited about and want to share!
> 
> I decided on the small Knolly Endorphine (spitfire blue) with the DHX Fox 5.0 air shock in the back, 2011 Fox 36 Talas in the front (only two settings instead of three for previous models - 160mm and 120mm). Working on choosing between industry-nine enduro hubs/spokes laced to Stans Rims or Hope Pro 2 hubs/DT swiss spokes laced to Stans Rims. I'm going to put and adjustable seatpost on my bike: either Crankbrothers Joplin 4 or KS i950 (the only two options that come in 31.6 diameter without shims). Will probably go SRAM x.0 for rear derailler and casette, x.9 for front derailler and shifters. Either Hope Tech 2 brakes or Formula R1. Race face Atlas AM crankset (rings: 22/32/bash guard) with the bottom bracket swapped out for a Chris King.. whew.... decisions, decisions, decisions.
> 
> It struck me that building a bike is somewhat similar to planning a wedding, with less input from others (parents, family) and a lot more fun! Really, any women who have planned a wedding are more than ready to build a bike and should give it a try! I'm having a LOT of fun here!


:thumbsup:

Looks like a great build, I look forward to seeing pics and hearing about the first ride!


----------



## akassop (Aug 14, 2007)

*XS Knolly endorphin for sale*

It sounds like you already have a connection for buying a knolly, but just in case you are interested in a lightly used knolly endorphin. I have an XS that i am selling basically because it is too small for me, or i am just used to riding small frames.
Here is the link to my craigslist add:
http://bozeman.craigslist.org/bik/1753351613.html


----------

